

How we solved the remote employee problem for less than $100 - arman0
http://blog.vmfarms.com/2011/10/how-we-solved-remote-employee-problem.html

======
jperras
I share an office with the VM Farms team, and I can confirm that this setup
works even better than you'd expect. Not having to organize how you sit and
face the monitor that's running Skype (or whatever) is quite convenient.

